# iMac 27 late 2012 8 16 24 ou 32 Go ?



## Roosvelt (1 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous ayant ( bien ) vendu mon iMac late 2011 je vais donc m'acheter le late 2012.  

Je sais déjà la configuration que je vais prendre, cependant j'hésite quant au choix de la RAM  

En effet, l'an dernier mon iMac i7 3,4 Ghz avec 8 Go de RAM me faisait des roues arc en ciel lorsqu'il s'agissait d'extraire avec Macpar deluxe des mkv de 10 à 12Go, m'empêchant tout autre tâche ou du moins difficilement.

C'est pourquoi plusieurs choix s'offre à moi :
soit je le prends en 8 Go et j'achète un kit 16 Go (2X8) crucial à 75 et j'aurai 24 Go pour donc 
75 

soit je l'upgrade à 16 Go chez Apple et j'achète toujours le kit crucial à 16 Go ce qui me revient à 175 l'upgrade ( j'ai des prix chez Apple  :love: ) et le kit 75 donc 32 Go pour 250

soit je le prends en 8Go et j'achète 2 kits 16 Go Crucial à 75 pièce soit 32 Go pour 150 et je vire les 8 Go pré installés sur l'iMac

Donc mes questions sont les suivantes :
est ce que Crucial ça tient la route ou mieux vaut prendre Corsair ?

est-ce que ce n'est pas déconseillé de se retrouver dans le premier cas avec 2 barrettes de 4 Go sur 2 slots et 2 barrettes de 8Go pour les deux autres faisant qu'on a une RAM "bâtarde" de 24 Go?

est-ce "dangereux" de virer la mémoire existante au profit de barrettes tierces sachant que celles-ci correspondent bien aux pré requis d'Apple à savoir SDRAM DDR3 à 1 600 MHz ?

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses futures.


----------



## Th__72 (1 Décembre 2012)

Salut 

Alors, concernant Crucial, oui c'est fiable et sérieux, tu peux commander sans crainte.

Pour la disposition de tes rams, il est préférable que les barettes soient de même marque et capacité deux à deux. Pour ma part, j'ai 2x2 + 2x4 actuellement et ça tourne super bien.

Pas de soucis à ce que tu fasses 2x2 + 8x2, des membres de ce forum l'ont déjà fait.

Sur Crucial, tu as la possibilité de "scanner" ton ordinateur afin que te soient listées toutes les barettes de RAM compatibles, tu n'as plus qu'à faire ton choix


----------



## Roosvelt (1 Décembre 2012)

@ th__72

Merci pour les infos donc 2 x 4Go "Apple" et 2 x 8Go Crucial pas de soucis ?

Et toi qu'en penses-tu 16 24 ou 32 Go ?

Et ça ne craint pas de virer les 8 Go Apple au profit des 32 Go Crucial ?

Merci de tes réponses futures


----------



## Jozofa (1 Décembre 2012)

Salut,

Sans aucun problème pour du 4 x 8Gb Crucial et avec ça, t'es blindé !


----------



## Roosvelt (1 Décembre 2012)

Jozofa a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Sans aucun problème pour du 4 x 8Gb Crucial et avec ça, t'es blindé !



Ok merci Jozofa. 

C'est parti alors core i7 3,4Ghz 8Go de RAM Fusion drive 3To et CG GTX 680MX 2Go :love:

pour 2462,56&#8364; + 2 kit crucial 16Go à 75,34&#8364; pièce 

Soit 2613,24&#8364; au total


----------



## Jozofa (2 Décembre 2012)

Ca va être une bête de course !


----------



## Roosvelt (2 Décembre 2012)

Jozofa a dit:


> Ca va être une bête de course !



J'espère bien !!! 

Car je t'assure que je prenais un peu les boules d'avoir des roues arc en ciel alors même que j'avais un i7 3,4Ghz et que je ne faisais qu'extraire un pauvre mkv de 10 Go. 

Sans compter qu'avec le SSD de 128 Go temps d'accès de fou avec fusion drive. 

Finalement je ne rajoute "que" 413 de ma poche au vu du prix que j'ai vendu le late 2011. 
En ayant 3 To + SSD 128Go la ou avant j'avais que 2 To et 4 ports USB 3 la ou avant c'était USB 2 et 32 Go de RAM alors qu'avant 8 Go donc ça va quand même


----------



## macadamemusic (2 Décembre 2012)

Roosvelt a dit:


> Ok merci Jozofa.
> 
> C'est parti alors core i7 3,4Ghz 8Go de RAM Fusion drive 3To et CG GTX 680MX 2Go :love:
> 
> ...



Sans indiscrétion, tu as combien de remise ???

J'ai eu la même config que toi, excepté fusion drive ( sauf que 1To pour ma part) quasiment au même prix, tu as les 12% apple on campus ???


----------



## Roosvelt (2 Décembre 2012)

Yes  &#128077; &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Pablos (3 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je compte également faire l'acquisition de l'iMac 27" late 2012.
Par contre je ne vois pas comment faire l'upgrade de la ram soi même avec le nouveau modèle. Auriez vous la procédure? Merchouille.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Janvier 2013)

Pablos a dit:


> Par contre je ne vois pas comment faire l'upgrade de la ram soi même avec le nouveau modèle. Auriez vous la procédure? Merchouille.


Not so difficult  :
http://www.mac4ever.com/actu/75764_pour-changer-la-ram-d-un-imac-27-il-faut-le-debrancher


----------



## Roosvelt (3 Janvier 2013)

Hello Pablos tiens c'est cadeau 

avec le bon lien c'est mieux 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdM6AjZ-eLM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Guismo_eric (20 Février 2013)

Alors content de la bête Roosvelt? Tu as pu comparer les performances de la machine entre 2*8Go + 2*4Go et 4*8Go ?


----------

